# How to setup USB to serial adapter



## Mattjones (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD so I was hoping somebody could help me out here. I got this FTDI usb serial adapter that I need to hook-up to a Fluke multimeter. Im not really sure where to start. Could somebody point me in the right direction regarding how to install the usb serial adapter?


----------



## Mattjones (Oct 9, 2012)

sorry,..the headline was supposed to be: How to setup usb to serial adapter   ..but I can't seem to correct it now


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have the manual(s)?  I believe that the Fluke 8845a/8846a meters have an ethernet port.  Why are you messing with RS-232 when you can use ethernet?

In the manual I downloaded appendix C covers the RS-232 pinout.  But really, ethernet is much easier and faster.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2012)

The software side of that adapter should be easy.  uftdi(4) is already part of the GENERIC kernel, so just load ucom(4):
`# kldload ucom`

After that, you need a serial cable that is wired right.  That will depend on what the meter needs.


----------



## Mattjones (Oct 9, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The software side of that adapter should be easy.  uftdi(4) is already part of the GENERIC kernel, so just load ucom(4):
> `# kldload ucom`
> 
> After that, you need a serial cable that is wired right.  That will depend on what the meter needs.



Great, thanks. So the Generic kernel supports the FTDI chipset in the adapter? 

I do know that the pin-configuration on the serial side is correct so that should not be a problem.


----------



## Mattjones (Oct 9, 2012)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> Do you have the manual(s)?  I believe that the Fluke 8845a/8846a meters have an ethernet port.  Why are you messing with RS-232 when you can use ethernet?
> 
> In the manual I downloaded appendix C covers the RS-232 pinout.  But really, ethernet is much easier and faster.



Yes, I am aware of the Ethernet port. Unfortunately this project requires me to use the serial port


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2012)

Mattjones said:
			
		

> Great, thanks. So the Generic kernel supports the FTDI chipset in the adapter?



Well, probably.  If someone would give me one of those meters, I'd be happy to test it.



> I do know that the pin-configuration on the serial side is correct so that should not be a problem.



Then it should just be a matter of connecting to it.  /dev/cuaU0 should be the device.  Do you have an application that communicates with it, or will it just be a terminal program?


----------



## jalla (Oct 9, 2012)

And you can use tip(1)() to connect over the serial line. Needs a definition in remote(5)().

You probably need a line like this in /etc/remote

```
ucom0:dv=/dev/cuaU0:br#9600:pa=none:
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2012)

I use cu(1), which takes the port and baud rate as command line options:
`# cu -l /dev/cuaU0 -s 9600`


----------



## Mattjones (Oct 10, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Well, probably.  If someone would give me one of those meters, I'd be happy to test it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should just be a matter of connecting to it.  /dev/cuaU0 should be the device.  Do you have an application that communicates with it, or will it just be a terminal program?




Great, I will try /dev/cuaU0. Im not aware of any applications for this so I will probably have to use a terminal program.


----------

